# Romania



## Bob White (Aug 20, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Benny Urquidez, Jeff Speakman, and myself just did a one hour live television show in Romania. The show was seen by over 1 million viewers here and around the world via internet. Our host Ammatto Zaharia and his fine students were also on the show. All three of us from the U.S. expressed what a great feeling it is to be able to share this fantastic art that Mr. Parker shared with us. We all had different perspectives that were shown, but the common denominator, was of course Ed Parker. He gave us all an opportunity to make a living doing what we truly loved to do. I feel that God has a plan for all of us and I am certainly grateful for the chance to teach kenpo karate. 
The ability to apply logic to martial arts, was a gift from Ed Parker that needs to never be forgotten. When tradition and logic conflict it is time to start another tradition. While we can always learn things from other martial arts it constantly reinforced how lucky we are to practice American Kenpo. 
This has been a great week of seminars here in Romania and the chance to share this time and experience with Benny Urquidez and Jeff Speakman has been memorable. They both have done so much to promote kenpo and Ed Parker I am very pleased to be a part of this team. 
Respectfully, 
Bob White 
[/FONT]


----------



## Bob White (Sep 5, 2010)

If anyone is interested there are quite a few YouTube clips of one of the television shows we did. If you go to this link you will find more to the right. 



Amatto Zaharia and Jeff Speakman are doing some good things over there. It is a very large and organized group with Jeff Speakman elected President. I believe their World Championship will be held in Poland next year.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

